# Photo Carve Post Processor?



## brerfox (Mar 13, 2013)

I am considering buying Vectric Photo Carve. They allow you to download a trial version so you can verify that it will work with your machine. However when I go to save the sample photo, I don't see anything that looks like it might be compatible with my CNC. I have a Probotix Comet Fireball. It runs EMC2 S/W. Does anyone know if any of the listed "Post Processors" are compatable with my set-up?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Have you posted on the Vectric forum you also can email Vectric to see if they can write a post for you


----------



## mbr72cnc (Feb 15, 2010)

You could also use the general "Gcode MM" or "Gcode Inch" just modify the beginning and end of the code. You will have to apply the G90G20 (G21 for mm)G54(tool offset if needed) etc. M codes for water and spindle to turn on automatically if needed. M30 at end to rewind. This may sound confusing but it is pretty straight forward.


----------

